# Problem access forum App



## Areej (Apr 3, 2011)

Site can not view this page
Why?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Areej said:


> Site can not view this page
> Why?


Hey Areej,

Could you be more specific about your problem so the staff who deal with the mobile apps can pinpoint the issue.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Areej,

I moved your post to a new thread.

Do you get an error message?

What device are you using to install the App on?

If *Apple*:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f298/tsf-forum-browser-550902.html

If *Andriod*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f298/tsf-app-for-androids-552838.html


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

also be sure to include what version of android your running,and what device you have.


----------

